
Its Reputation and Its Odor Precede It (2003) - danielam
https://www.nytimes.com/2003/05/28/dining/its-reputation-and-its-odor-precede-it.html
======
throwaway84742
Époisses is my favorite “smelly” cheese. Smells like bum’s dirty socks. Put it
on a slice of baguette, and you will forgive the smell. Favorite cheese of
Napoleon Bonaparte, IIRC.

------
jhbadger
I've never really understood the concept that something can smell bad and
taste good because so much of taste _is_ smell. -- that's why when you have a
cold, food tastes like nothing. Maybe people who like stinky cheese really
like stinky smells.

~~~
Doxin
To be fair, most cheeses smell like feet, and I have yet to taste one that
_tastes_ like feet. Smell is an important component of taste for sure, but
it's not the end all be all.

------
sgt101
Époisses is delicious and even though I've eaten a huge amount of it, it
hasn't killed me yet. And I make a living from statistics.

